# South West rocks- yellowfin, dolphin fish and frustration!



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Recently headed up for a few days camping at trial bay. Managed 3 sessions on the water before the swell got too big to launch. A pretty frustrating mission, had a big cobia come up and swim with my yak in 40m of water and i had just lost my livey to a shark bite off! Also witnessed several free swimming wahoo that couldnt be tempted! Did manage a couple of rat fin on spin, my first from the yak. Also a PB yak dolphin fish which ate a live slimy and saved the trip! I made a video of the mission check it out


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved the vid, nice work, your releases would make a fish connoisseur very frustrated. Good on you.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff mate,nice vid,love the underwater shots of the fish swimming away.


----------



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheers guys, definitely had a few pissed off mates wondering why on earth im releasing such fine tucker! When I'm camping and putting in 5-hour plus sessions on the water in the heat it's not really an option keeping anything. The things would be slow cooked before i was back at the ramp!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome video mate, I dunno how I missed it the first time round!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

That's cool dolphinfish footage. Great stuff


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice dolly, pity you missed the whoo but would of been amazign to watch them swim by. SWR is the fishiest and easiest place i have fished.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Well done mate - it was really nice to see those fish swim back off to fight another day. Impressive!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Great fish great vid great song


----------

